# SPEAK UP! while we have a chance! USDA!



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

Please Cross post and keep posting, comments close on July 15th, 2012. 
Most hobby and Show breeders will not continue to breed if they have to house their animals
in a USDA approved facility. Where will you get your next puppy!??? 


The Humane Society of the United States Delivers More Than 60,000 Letters in Support 
of Proposed Rule to Regulate Internet Puppy Mills


The Humane Society of the United States Delivers More Than 60,000 Letters in Support of Proposed Rule to Regulate Internet Puppy Mills : The Humane Society of the United States

In comparing we have 37,000 people who signed the AKC petition and just 1800 comments on the USDA comments page. 

Join With the AKC to Protect Responsible Small Breeders - Petition signatures - Page: 1

Urge Congress: Take Action to Support American Pet Breeders | The Cavalry Group

Regulations.gov

Only 1500 comments there and you can bet a good number of them are for the
rule change.

Information here: USDA NOTICE OF RULEMAKING MAY 2012 - REGULATION OF RETAIL PET SELLERS

Comment suggestions here: SUGGESTED COMMENTS FOR APHIS PROPOSED RULE

You can also forward your comments to senators and congressman---this is
scary stuff and really time to wake people up to what the ARs real agenda
is.


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

*Update*

Permission to cross-post/forward.---Please ask everyone you know to comment to the USDA and oppose this rule change that will eliminate all the quality breeders and do nothing to change the 
or stop puppy mills! Rescues will be affected as well! 

SUGGESTED COMMENTS FOR APHIS PROPOSED RULE

The United States Working Dog Foundation has received numerous inquiries as
to what we know about the status of the "updated APHIS Fact Sheet" - which
APHIS - on June 21st - promised was forthcoming. (See forwarded message
below).

At the time of that phone call, the USDA/APHIS representative said they* "hope
the revised APHIS Fact Sheet would be ready to be released early next week."
* Which means it would have been published, with an accompanying press
release from APHIS on or around Tuesday June 27th.

As you may have noticed, this did not occur.

When I spoke to the same USDA/APHIS representative on Monday June 26th, I
was told that USDA/APHIS *"is working on the language and we're hoping to
have it released soon." *

In a communication which came later last week, we were informed that this
individual was* "focusing on working with others on the Fact Sheet."*
*
*
Which means hopefully it will be released "soon." The APHIS Stakeholder
Liaison is out of the office until July 5th. Which means by the time she is
back there will be 12 days left in the Comment Period. A Comment Period
which has been fundamentally compromised by withholding of critical
information from the American public.

There is some good news in this update which is mostly bad news.

The United States Working Dog Foundation has been promised a Stakeholder
conference call with a Senior Advisor to Agriculture Secretary Tom Vilsack.
Which should take place before July 4th. We will share more information as
it becomes available.

USWDF maintains our position that this proposed Rule change should be
withdrawn by Secretary Vilsack completely. And we are working hard to
ensure that* those directly advising the Secretary* are - from this day
forward - FULLY BRIEFED as to why.

Your Friend in the Fight,

Tina Perriguey
President, United States Working Dog Foundation (USWDF)
America's K9 Bodyguard.

The United States Working Dog Foundation (USWDF) is a research,
education and policy institute which promotes and defends America's
most cost effective crime-fighting, terrorist-tracking,
livestock-guarding, victim-rescuing, bomb-detecting,
unconditional-love-providing heroes.
The United States Working Dog Foundation. America's K9 Bodyguard.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

It amazes me that HSUS sent in something like 60,000 letters in no time at all...

and responsible pet owners and fanciers and small hobby breeders have managed , what is it, all of 40,000 almost a month latter? (STILL WE HAVEN'T MANAGED THEIR NUMBERS!)

Please cross post.

PLEASE click on the links and speak up!


Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------

